

Supercharging the Atom Editor for Go Development - jparise
http://marcio.io/2015/07/supercharging-atom-editor-for-go-development/

======
sebastianavina
> Making it a little more similar to VIM

I dont understand why they change the text editor just to emulate vim and
emacs...

As an emacs power user, I don't even feel the need to change to another
editor.. (I only program in python/go/javascript/r/sql)

